# LM3886 vs. TDA7294. ¿Con cuál me quedo?



## dandany (Ago 3, 2009)

Que onda el lm3886 cual es el precio promedio del integrado? que pontencia tira realmente con una fuente de 30v? tengo pensado hace 2 de esos para tirar con un transformador de 24 0 24 4 amper.. mis woofers son livianos soportan 50w lo que pasa es que pienso ponerle unos tweeters que me recomiendan el lm3886 o el tda7294 comparando los 2 claro... saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2009)

Separé esto de donde estaba y lo transformadorrmé en un teme nuevo.
(La verdad que para "Fotos de bafles hechos en casa" no iba... Ni foto ni bafle tiene el tema)

Saludos


----------



## A.V. (Ago 3, 2009)

Desde mi punto de vista, el LM3886 es mejor por tener mejores protecciones y ser más fácil de armar, necesita menos componentes externos, hay un modelo que viene aislado así que ni siquiera necesitas mica y niples. En cuanto al sonido...son parecidos creo, quizás sea mejor el LM.
Lo que sí encuentro es que el LM sale el doble que el TDA.
Saludos


----------



## dandany (Ago 3, 2009)

Cacho te agradesco es uqe soy demasiado desbolado  pero gracias de verdad soy my desordenado che y disculpame por preguntar en el de los baflesl o que pasa que  ahi un amigo que armo el lm3886 entonces queria su opinion ,gracias A.V. me voy a quedar con el tda7294 tiene la misma potencia y me va bien para el transformador que tengo(24 0 24 4amper) para ensamblar 2 unidades estereo


----------



## angelwind (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola

si ves las gráficas de ambos, el LM es mejor que el TDA, muy simple de armar y por experiencia de usarlo, te puedo decir que suena más que aceptable.
El precio ronda los $ 27 (argentina), así que por tan poca plata es un amplificador estupendo.
Con 24 + 24 v obtendrías unos 30w reales sobre 8 ohms, ahora si son 24+24 sin rectificar, entonces tendrías 33 + 33 v. lo cual te daría unos 55w o un poquito más.
Te recomiendo este chip, es muy noble.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2009)

Por donde lo veas, LM3886 tiene pinta de Hi-Fi..

Por la internet andan vagando esquemas de LM3886TF en paralelo... SI! Dije En paralelo (3 para ser exacto) para lograr 300W en 4 Ohm con +-30VDC.

See you


----------



## dandany (Ago 9, 2009)

angelwind dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> si ves las gráficas de ambos, el LM es mejor que el TDA, muy simple de armar y por experiencia de usarlo, te puedo decir que suena más que aceptable.
> El precio ronda los $ 27 (argentina), así que por tan poca plata es un amplificador estupendo.
> ...


SI si.. son 24 v sin reactificar! bueno entonces me mando para el 7294  quisiera uqe si tienen por ahi un pcb que ande para novatos  osea sin los puentes serca del integrado se los agradeseria mucho ya que va a ser mi equipito de sonido para siempre este y quiero hacerlo bien bien!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Mirá el datasheet Dandany.

Está un impreso sugerido por el fabricante.


Saludos


----------



## macua (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola, mira, yo arme un amplificador de 2 canales con 2 TDA7294 en puente para cada canal. Lo alimento con 30 + 30V, uso parlantes de 8ohms y anda de 10.
El esquema para la conexión en puente lo saque del datasheet.


----------



## ormi12 (Ago 9, 2011)

Muy buenas tardes, mi transformador es de 35 + 35 en 6 amp, sin rectificar... como lo podria usar para este lm3886? muchisimas gracias


----------



## Rus0 (Sep 17, 2011)

yO estoy armando un ampli con el tda7294 que es de 90w rms el muy sensillo de armar y la verdad mi compañero tiene uno y suena de 10!


----------

